# Red Shoulder Peacocks?



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

So I bought these peacocks with this picture of the father taped to the bag







.I have had them for a month and the males dont look red but more orange. They are around 3 inches long right now. i am planning on doing something diff with the tank the are in so I decided to sell them. I had another cf member contact me about them recently but when I sent him the picture, he informed me they are not red shoulders. I said well there's more than one kind of red shoulder, so maybe these are diff than yours. I know peacocks change color as they mature but to what extent I don't know. I guess my question is are these red shoulders, or if not what do you guys think they are? I always try to truly represent fish I have, and or am selling. Thanks in advance.







Male







Female


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

no on the top looks to be a yellow regal and the bottem is a female red shoulder


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

ratbones86 said:


> no on the top looks to be a yellow regal and the bottem is a female red shoulder


It don't look like any young yellow regal I have seen. Never have seen a yellow regal with orangish color.


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

ratbones86 said:


> no on the top looks to be a yellow regal and the bottem is a female red shoulder


I don't think you can ID a female peacock that specifically. It could really be a number of different breeds, but it is certainly a female.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Father doesn't look like a pure strain.


----------



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you all for the input. I guess Ill just sell them as peacocks instead of a certain strain.


----------

